# Convince me to keep crate training....



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I would keep training her. Like you said, she could definitely get into things, which is MUCH worse than spending the night in a crate. 

Did you cover it with a sheet? That can make it feel more den like. Dogs are den animals, being in there can actually be comforting. It WILL get better. Anyone who has ever crate trained has been through the first few nights LOL. 

Feed all of her meals in there, too.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

PS--I should add that she is 8.5 weeks old. Her breeder would turn out the lights at 9pm and not get the pups up again until morning (5 or 6am?). We put her to bed at 10:30 last night and got up at 5am. She yelped and didn't sleep at all, BUT she did not have any accidents in her crate! 

She really is a sweet little girl, I just want to do right by her!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

crate training is good. It works better in a really young pup if they can see you from the crate. I know with both of mine the first weeks they were in a smaller carte next to my bed at my level so they were in the crate but could see me. We also used the crate open during the day so they are use to going in and out without being locked into it. I only locked at night or when I was out.

I moved it down after a few weeks ...but still gave them the ability to see me...and moved it further every few weeks.

Scout did not stay in the crate long, but this is because we already had Noah and he wanted to sleep with Noah. Noah had no issues with the crate. They will cry.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an 11 week old pup that is doing great in his crate now.

The first night or two were the hardest but by about night 3 he got used to it and hasn't whined a bit.

You will need to wake up every 3 hours or so and let your pup do its business.

1 hour in the crate for every month old and add 1 hour. So a 2 month old pup can stay in the crate and hold it 3 hours.

Also, keep the size of space inside the crate big enough only for it to stand up and turn around...not too constricting but the idea is that pups don't like to go to the bathroom in their own "den"/space.

Good luck and stick with it! Once your pup gets used to it, you can put him in there for mommy/daddy timeouts and naps/freetime!

Jeff


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Mrs.Newbie said:


> PS--I should add that she is 8.5 weeks old. Her breeder would turn out the lights at 9pm and not get the pups up again until morning (5 or 6am?). We put her to bed at 10:30 last night and got up at 5am. She yelped and didn't sleep at all, BUT she did not have any accidents in her crate!
> 
> She really is a sweet little girl, I just want to do right by her!



That may be a little long to wait...let her out every 3 hours at her age. Go potty when you go to bed, then you'll have to get up once or twice throughout the night and first thing in the am when you wake up.

Good luck!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Something I did with Polly was tire her our, take her potty, and plop down on the couch till she fell asleep, then I lifter her up and put her in the crate. She may wake up, but will be more likely to fall asleep if she's really tired out from a good play


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Definately crate train. Got Levi on Wed. and we put him the the crate during the day when he would fall alsleep, he wasn't always happy, but he would fall alseep. Wed nite was the worst nite. I put the crate next to the couch and took him out before going to sleep, put him in the crate with a blanet over half of it, blanket and toy inside. He whimmpered and howled for 1/2 hour. I put my fingers through the crate and he eventually fell asleep against them. He slept from 10:30 to 4. My mistake was letting him play around before going back in. Friday nite was good, 10:30 to 6, I actually got the flashlite out to check on him cuz he didn't wake up through the nite. So now I carry him in from going out and straight to his crate. Less of a fuss. I think him playing in the snow tuckers him out alot sooner too. Good luck it will be truly with it in the long run. Good Luck


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

stick to it! if our Blush wasn't so well crate trained, we would have lost her after her spay. She had numerous issues, one being a bleeding disorder. every time she stood (for 3 days) blood would gush from her incision. her calmness in her crate gave her time to heal. crate training is a must!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Bella did that, also around 8 weeks, and I caved. After about 4 hours I put her in bed with me. She was too small to get off my bed. 

I'm not saying I should or shouldn't have caved, just that I UNDERSTAND the heartbreak of hearing your puppy cry. 

Of course, she couldn't be left to roam the house free range when I wasn't home, so she did wind up crated some during the day. (I was fortunate, Mom worked from home, so she was my extra-spoiling puppy daycare, so she wasn't alone much.) She did okay then, it seems, but NOT at night for a long time.

After she learned to get off my bed...and before she was a grown up girl, she had to sleep in a closed crate for a while. Moving her crate into my bedroom seemed to help...but maybe it was just that she was older?

She sleeps with me now. At least most of the night. She also has a dogbed in the corner of my room. Her crate area is now in the living room, and she sometimes naps in it, but for the most part she ignores it unless told to go to it.

So, I have absolutely No Advice. Just a little commiseration.


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

You're doing the right thing for sure, give it a night or 2 more and she'll settle. That way you know she's calm in there for future when you need to go shopping, etc. or anywhere without her while she's still young. Also if / when she ever needs to stay at the vet for a period of time she'll remain much more calm in a crate while she's there. In the end saves her alot of worry and anxiety in situations where you can't avoid a crate so it does her good as well! 
Mine is 11 months now and just started sleeping outside of her crate about a month ago now. We tried numerous times before and she would be constantly trying to get into things throughout the night!! Lol.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can also try throwing a couple of good size stuffed animals in there to simulate the littermates your pup is used to piling up with


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Invest time in several short sessions a day to help her acclimate. Toys, treats, and VERY mellow fun in and around the crate. 

Also, when she's sleepy during the day (if you have a regular schedule, sleepiness can become predictable), put her in the crate with the door open and block her in there with your body. Sit and read a book or, better yet, pretend to sleep yourself. Show her that it's a quiet, safe place. It doesn't matter if she actually goes to sleep in there with you (though that's ideal); what matters is that she associates a sleepy feeling with the crate.

Always use quiet tones in a mid-range when you're putting her in there and while she's in there. Too high can sound like anxiety or excitement, and too low can be scary. Your attitude about the crate should be "no big deal," not "you poor puppy" or "get in there right now, bad dog."

Also, never let her out within one minute of a yelp, unless there's an emergency. The door only opens for a quiet dog. You want to pretend she's not there while she's whining. If you talk to her, you may teach her that crying at least gets her some attention.

You can also use some of the suggestions in this thread (covering the crate, etc.) for making it feel safer, but it's up to you to build positive associations and to teach her that making noise doesn't create the desired result. The best way to do that is to invest in regular training sessions.

Some people will recommend hitting the crate with an open hand to teach them that being noisy has unpleasant consequences, but I don't really favor that approach.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I can take a puppy a few nights to learn to be alone (they miss their litter mates) and remember he is a baby.

Darby hated (is a little claustrophobic) the plastic crate we had set up in our bedroom for nighttime. He would start to hyperventilate as soon as we closed the door, but was fine in his metal open crate that was in the kitchen. Because we both worked at that time we created an area with an x-pen his crate was in there so he could move around during the day but still sleep in his crate. This worked out well for him, same arrangement for Kirby. 

All dogs need to be comfortable in a crate because they will be in them at various times through out their lives. Don't give up. Just work on variations of crates, x-pens, gates etc. You will find a few methods that work well and as the dog grows your arrangement will change too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Remember she is just a baby and is used to sleeping with her littermates. The crate is the safest place for her, stick it out it will be worth it. If you have a new born baby you keep them in a safe place at night and sometimes they cry, same with puppies.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't give up or give in! Josie cried for the first 3 nights straight. My husband was ready to LOSE IT! (my kids, however, slept through it all - never heard a thing). I called the breeder and said "what am I doing wrong"? She said give it one more night, it usually is 3 nights of hell, and finally peace on the 4th night. And she was exactly right! Now she is happy to go in her crate whenever I ask. She is safe, and my house is safe. So please, don't give up, your pup will get used to it and you'll be soo glad you stuck with it!


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for the encouragement! I'm glad that everyone has trouble the first few nights.

So this afternoon I gave her a little treat and then went to the crate, gave her one outside of it, and then put 2 inside. When she went inside to get the treat I told her "good girl" etc, closed the door and sat outside of it. I kept talking to her about being a good girl and nice doggy. She didn't fuss at all and went to sleep! Then I got up and went to the living room and had myself a nice rest too. lol 

I am VERY encouraged that she took a nap in there today without whimpering. I am hopeful that tonight she will do the same...I'll sit with her until she starts to drift off.

Such a sweetie, she just wants to be RIGHT BY her family. :smooch:

Oh, and yes, we have the crate sectioned off so there is just enough room to go in, turn around and lay down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Crate training is so crucial. It helps a pup learn to settle, and holds her safely in so many situations. As an adult, a crate trained dog can handle an emergency crating at the vet with much less distress than one who is unused to being confined. I agree with all the advice here, and I want to add that's it's good if you can be a little unemotional about it all. The pup is in her crate for a while- that's that. She can sing you a symphony or she can sleep peacefully- her choice. In a few days, she will be fine.


----------



## jefflichty (Feb 13, 2010)

after growing up with 2 wheaten terriers and having a hard time crate training them they took to it...stella my 9week old GR was ok the first couple of nights but then started sleeping by the door (in the kitchen) during the day. When that started she wanted nothing to do with her create. We have a 6month old baby and a 3 year old who are both very light sleepers so we got a gate and gate her in the kitchen now. two to three times a night she'll bark and i'll go let her out, then she just curls up by the door again and is asleep by the time i get to the stairs. no accidents yet....fingers crossed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Crate training really is the best for your dog, i did it my first time over 12 yrs. ago, would do it no other way, remember she is use to having her brothers, and sisters with her, and mom, it takes time for them to get use to them not being there.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Crate training is so crucial. It helps a pup learn to settle, and holds her safely in so many situations. As an adult, a crate trained dog can handle an emergency crating at the vet with much less distress than one who is unused to being confined. I agree with all the advice here, and I want to add that's it's good if you can be a little unemotional about it all. The pup is in her crate for a while- that's that. She can sing you a symphony or she can sleep peacefully- her choice. In a few days, she will be fine.


ditto......


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> ditto......


Ditto twice.

After finally getting it right with our third golden, it is such a pleasure knowing that I can bring a crate to a friend or relative's house (or motel room) and know that my golden will be comfortable, no matter where she is, because she has a place that she feels is home. Mac wailed the first night--the entire night--and gave me a migraine. The second night, she wailed half the night, and the third night--peace and quiet. In retrospect, small price to pay. It will get better! And it's worth it!


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Remember she is just a baby and is used to sleeping with her littermates.


I didn't see it mentioned, but your puppy will most likely cry and whine for the first couple of nights regardless of where she spends it if it is alone and not with you. Because as already mentioned, she is used to sleeping with her mommy and littermates. Don't give in. It will take a couple nights, but after she gets acclimmated she will like her crate and come to see it as her "den". Her own space that she can go to to be alone. And it is a good place to put her when you are not around to keep her out of mischief. I find that the dogs that come into our clinic are far better behaving if they have been crate trained. Just something else to keep in mind. Good luck, you can do it!:wavey:


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i dicovered crating in january due to two reprobate border collies and jack russell why did i not discover them before the were little gits for the first week and now we dont very often here them t night except when the hmsters wake up the jack russell will growl at them would i go down the crate route again **** right i would best investment i ever made


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

--Update--

Last night was night #3. She still yelped quite a bit, but it was good progress. We got more sleep than either of the other nights. I put a ticking clock right outside the crate and draped it with a sheet to make it more like a den. 

This being night #4...:crossfing here's hoping for more progress!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Mrs.Newbie said:


> --Update--
> 
> Last night was night #3. She still yelped quite a bit, but it was good progress. We got more sleep than either of the other nights. I put a ticking clock right outside the crate and draped it with a sheet to make it more like a den.
> 
> This being night #4...:crossfing here's hoping for more progress!


 
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for you tonight!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a picture for you of our girl the day I picked her out at the breeders.  (Sorry it is gigantic!)


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Ditto twice.
> 
> After finally getting it right with our third golden, it is such a pleasure knowing that I can bring a crate to a friend or relative's house (or motel room) and know that my golden will be comfortable, no matter where she is, because she has a place that she feels is home.



Ditto three times. So glad we crate trained Lucy for all of these reasons. It's also reassuring to me that I KNOW she's not getting into something she isn't supposed to while we're out.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

What a cutie!!! How did last night go?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Crate Training In Brief.….….….*
And some very good reasons to use a crate!

 People always ask me if I believe in crate training dogs and puppies. The answer is a resounding YES!!!! There are a variety of reasons to use a crate:
1. Housetraining. Crates take advantage of a dog’s natural desire to keep its sleeping quarters clean. Remember to only crate a puppy for as long as it can reasonably control its bladder and bowels.
2. Protection. Crating prevents a dog from chewing electrical cords, poisonous plants, toxic cleaners and a whole host of other dangers awaiting new dogs left alone in the house.
3. Protect your property. The cost of a crate in a bargain compared to replacing furniture and other belongings that the dog can destroy.
4. Curb and prevent separation anxiety issues. As much as you love your dog, you can’t spend every waking moment with them. The crate will help to teach the dog to enjoy spending time alone.
5. Introduce chew toys. A dog engrossed in a new bone will stay out of trouble. Give your dog a marrow bone stuffed with peanut butter or spray cheese and it’ll become hooked on its crate and stay out of mischief.
6. Give a timeout. A new dog gives you many rewards, but it also can drain you and there will be times when the puppy cannot be watched. If your dog becomes excessively excited, use the crate for a BRIEF timeout. (never use a crate negatively) Rather, the crate allows the dog to regain its composure so that it can interact appropriately with you.
7. Safety while traveling. Whether you travel by car or by plane, a crate provides the best security in an accident. Additionally, when you stay in a hotel or other new surroundings, keep your dog in a crate to prevent damage.
8. Provide security. Crates provide your dog with a ‘den’ of their very own. This is a safe place to go hang out-it is especially important if you have a busy household and children. Encourage your dog to accept petting while in the crate by praising and giving a tasty reward on occasion. Also, be sure to make children aware that they should not bother the dog while it is inside the crate. That’s its quiet time.
 There are a few basic rule of thumb to remember when crate training a new dog or puppy:
1. Never use the crate as punishment.
2. A puppy shouldn’t be crated more than 2-3 hours when you are not home.
3. If you purchase a large crate, think about using a partition to block off a part of the crate so the puppy doesn’t use one part for sleeping quarters and another as a potty area.
4. Move the crate from room to room, if possible and allow the puppy to sleep in it’s crate with you in the bedroom at night. This gives them a sense of security and they will settle down much quicker knowing you are right there. Remember, they have just left the only world that they knew-Mom, littermates and the breeders. It can be bit overwhelming for a young puppy.

The key ingredient to crate training is to make the crate a good place for the puppy. Do this by putting some treats or biscuits in the crate and let the puppy find them. Toss the treat in the crate and when the puppy goes in to get the treat, praise profusely. While the puppy is in the crate, close the door for a few minutes. If the puppy is quiet, praise the puppy. If the puppy is throwing a fit, ignore the puppy. When the puppy settles, open the door and praise the puppy.

Crate training is also an aid for housetraining. Immediately upon taking the puppy out of the crate, take it outside to relieve itself. Don’t stop to play with the puppy first! Once the puppy has relieved itself, praise the puppy profusely. _REMEMBER , _ puppies have next to no bladder or bowel control. So when they are fed, take them out immediately and when they go LOTS OF PRAISE. When you take them out use the same phrase each time. Something like ‘go potty’ or ‘hurry’ works well.

AS mentioned above, a puppy cannot be left for more than a few hours at a time when you are not with them. If you work away from the home all day, try to enlist a neighbor to come over a few times a day. It also works great if you can get away to run home for lunch. There are also dog sitters and pet walkers that you can hire to do this. This would be a necessity until the puppy is about 5 mos old.

Crate training has many benefits. It doesn’t have to be a ’cage’ that is used to confine the puppy if it is used properly and the puppy is trained correctly.

This is part of our puppy packet-so yes, I beleive in crate training!! We also tell our puppy families to use something in the crate-a kong with peanut butter, etc as a pacifier to help to put the puppy to sleep.


----------

